# Share your MPG!



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

2017 Diesel Sedan Manual. First 413kms (256 miles) average 4.6l/100km (roughly 51mpg) mostly highway.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

2014 eco 1.4 manual 6s
Not sure the lifetime bought used and not paying for OnStar. It was 38 when I bought it 18,000 miles ago.
Milage since winter ended has been 50+. Here's the current tank


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

This is for second gen diesel.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

powermax said:


> This is for second gen diesel.


My bad just read the title lol 3 hours of sleep. Can't wait to see your numbers when it's nice and broken in.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

2017 Sedan Auto 2,1XX miles
Lifetime average 38.5mpg mainly city miles, less than half highway.


----------



## arubin (Jun 18, 2017)

2017 Sedan Auto, 281 miles, mostly city, some freeway, lifetime average 39.8mpg, recent trip on the freeway (about 60 miles) - 48.2mpg


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

2017 Manual Sedan, 46.1 average over three fill-ups of 51.1 (largely highway @73ish), 44.88, and 42.34 (lots of idling with AC running). Curious to see how it averages out over a longer period.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

The lifetime average is in my fuelly sig -- 56.3. Best tank so far is 60 MPG. I live in a rural area, so almost 100% of my miles are highway of some sort except for the last fraction of a mile or so.

My best 25-mile average is 72 MPG. I got that running the air conditioner and in kind of a hurry to get where I was going.

Even when I have some extra city driving or other things that drag down fuel economy, I'm still beating the EPA highway estimate. Every single tank I've run has been higher than 52 MPG.

I'm ecstatic over the fuel economy with this car. Even when it's bad, it's really good.


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

My first 3 tanks came in at 51.4, 50, and 55.4 MPG. I'll eventually add my Fuelly to my signature like Johnmo, but for now my post count is too low for images. For now, here's the link. Cruze (Chevrolet Cruze) | Fuelly 

In general, I drive about 25-30% of my time in city-type driving. A lot of my improvement has come from figuring out the transmission better. The trip computer makes me miss my ScanGaugeII, but it works well enough to give some feedback.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Automatic trans. 4 tank fulls so far. 
48.5, 51.7 (road trip), 44.2, 41.2.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

johnmo said:


> The lifetime average is in my fuelly sig -- 56.3. Best tank so far is 60 MPG. I live in a rural area, so almost 100% of my miles are highway of some sort except for the last fraction of a mile or so.
> 
> My best 25-mile average is 72 MPG. I got that running the air conditioner and in kind of a hurry to get where I was going.
> 
> ...


That's quite close to my lifetime average for my 296cc bike. I'm really pretty shocked at the figures this car is producing. The best tank I got with my 1.4L manual gasser was a shade over 48 MPG but it was very difficult to achieve.


----------

